# F-Series Fork Recall



## zach.scofield

Dave, 
Shop called me today and said the complete F series line of forks was recalled and that they would be replaced with something like a 3T. I knew of the F3 fork being recalled just recently. Can you shed some light on this for us? What is the approximate turn around time I'm looking at for the replacement?


I am also concerned about the finish not matching, will this be taken care of and will the fork be of at least the quality of the stock one(Im sure it will be)?


----------



## Lou3000

Bump. I don't want a new fork, I love the look of the current one. I'm hoping it is just the F2 and F3 forks.


----------



## Lou3000

Well, it didn't take much research to find. I guess my shop will call...eventually. I still want to know, will the new forks have matching paint or are all 2011 F-series bikes going to be FrankenFelts? Also, does it void any warranty if you continue riding your bike?

RECALL NOTICE

IRVINE, CA (November 9, 2010) – Felt Bicycles announced today it will voluntarily recall forks on select 2011 F-series model bikes. The models affected are the 2011 Felt F3, F4, F5, F5 Team and F75 models. Felt dealers have already been informed of this issue and consumers who currently own these models should cease riding their bike and contact their shop about getting their fork replaced. Although current forks do meet CPSC standards and while not a single fork has failed to this point, Felt’s independent U.S testing laboratory along with Felt’s own random testing protocol has detected a sampling that has not met Felt’s expected standard.

“We have not experienced a single real-world failure to this point and we have had zero complaints,” said Felt company President, Bill Duehring. “However, while we know that the forks currently found on these models do meet CPSC requirements, unfortunately a sampling failed to meet ours. From years of work with elite teams and athletes we know that our carbon products must meet world-class standards. Our protocol is to test carbon frames and forks at random from our OEM carbon factory assembly lines. It is this kind of random testing that gives us even greater insight into the necessary quality and control we expect. We know there is a great amount of faith in us to deliver the very best and this is the standard to which we hold true. After testing a cross-section of early production forks we are simply not satisfied.” 

Felt is currently in the process of procuring suitable after-market replacements and will be working with Felt’s dealer network to get this issue remedied as quickly and seamlessly as possible. Initial replacement forks will come from several manufacturers including Enve (formerly Edge), Easton and/or 3T. Any immediate questions on this can be directed to Felt’s Dealer Support at (866) 433-5887 or [email protected]


----------



## Don4

From the Felt Website....
View attachment 216214


----------



## Lou3000

More information for you. I contacted dealer support, and got an amazingly prompt response.

Me: Will the after market replacement fork be painted to match the bike model you own?

Felt: No the aftermarket fork will not be paint to match the bike but will be comparable in color and graphics, the original replacement fork will be color match and should arrive in 45-60 days.

They attached two pictures, but they are too large to attach, I'll resize them later and upload.


----------



## Don4

I was contacted by a guy in Felt Customer Service through the "private message" function here on the forums last week. I gave him a call concerning my fork (I've got a 2011 F3).

He indicated that the replacement forks for the F3 had come in and that the replacement they had identified was a Edge fork, that it was an upgrade over the original fork (mentioned it being a $500 fork), and that it was available either without the Edge logo, or with the Edge logo. He also indicated that this Edge fork would be the "permanent replacement fork".

Having spent all summer -- and I do mean all summer -- researching my new bike and driving my wife nuts while doing so, I indicated I really didn't want to break up the design, and would prefer to wait until I could get the proper fork with the proper graphics. He indicated that would be fine, and that he was expecting the wait on that to be something on the order of 45 days (just in time for Christmas! -- I thought). Since I'm basically at the end of my serious riding season between weather (Michigan Lake Effect Zone) and serious lack of daylight during the week, I decided to wait for the production replacement fork, not the Edge replacement.

Oh, and if you go for the Edge replacement, make sure if it's got a logo it's the Edge logo. The new Enve logo is both illegible, and ugly, even it the fork itself is state of the art.

I took delivery of my F3 on 9/11/10. The first week I rode it, it developed a rattle which led people to say "Nice bike, what is that awful sound!" As it turned out, the SRAM freehub body metal was bad, and the locking ring would not stay locked, as the treads would just peal away. And, this happened just as Interbike was starting...which meant everyone at SRAM, apparently even the customer service people, had gone to Interbike. Had I not already had a set of custom wheels ordered and ready to go, I would have been off the bike for 2-3 weeks while that got replaced. Now this. I love my Felt. Everything about it. But I'm really ANNOYED. And then, the recall becomes official on my birthday. Sweet!!


----------



## Lou3000

Yeah, I imagine that if they are spec'ing the EDGE (ENVE) fork on all of the recalled bikes, they are taking a huge short term hit. I would imagine though that F5 owners are not going to be getting full carbon ENVE forks to replace their carbon/aluminum originals.

I would probably still choose the OEM fork though. I really love the paint scheme on this bike.


----------



## Don4

Lou3000 said:


> Yeah, I imagine that if they are spec'ing the EDGE (ENVE) fork on all of the recalled bikes, they are taking a huge short term hit. I would imagine though that F5 owners are not going to be getting full carbon ENVE forks to replace their carbon/aluminum originals.
> 
> I would probably still choose the OEM fork though. I really love the paint scheme on this bike.


Possibly, but remember they also have a huge public relations issue. This is the second fork recall they have had to issue this year (see Felt website). And the issue with the F5 impacts a lot more people than the F3 recall, I'd guess. The frame itself is the same, and I'm betting the fork isn't that much different. The biggest cost drivers beyond the frame & fork are in the wheels and the component group differences.

And this is their brand new for 2011 product line...remember, their tag line is "The New F Series. The New Standard." I *knew* I should have bought that 2009 Cervelo R3 DuraAce for $4600 when I had a chance! But I didn't want a white bike! Show's what I know! Rats!

That said, the profile of the shoulder of the Edge/Enve fork (the transition from the where it butts up to the head tube to the fork blades) is different, and IMHO, doesn't look as nice.

My F3 is leaning up against the wall in my living room right now. It looks sad and probably feels unloved. Maybe I'll take this opportunity to take some pictures and post them to the forum. And, later this month when we put the tree up, maybe I'll just put a ribbon on it and lean it against the wall next to the tree. It's probably going to have to serve as my Christmas present too this year!


----------



## dcl10

I've ridden the new F3, and replaced my original felt fork with an Edge, and while the stock fork is pretty good by OEM standards the Edge forks are on an entirely different level, and are far superior in terms of stiffness and ride feel. That's a significant upgrade, which Felt is basically providing for free. They could have used something cheap as a temporary replacement, but instead they are using what most consider the best forks currently made


----------



## ColoColo

Just what I needed. A broken carbon frame and a useless fork. I beggining to have my doubts about Felt...


----------



## Don4

dcl10 said:


> I've ridden the new F3, and replaced my original felt fork with an Edge, and while the stock fork is pretty good by OEM standards the Edge forks are on an entirely different level, and are far superior in terms of stiffness and ride feel. That's a significant upgrade, which Felt is basically providing for free. They could have used something cheap as a temporary replacement, but instead they are using what most consider the best forks currently made


From what I've been able to dig up on the Edge fork in the short time since I got the news at the end of last week, I believe you are right, and it speaks well of Felt to step up as they have. It's just in all the research on components I did this past summer -- and maybe this speaks more to my level of sophistication as a buyer than anything else -- I just never thought about the fork as a "component" that I would need to make a decision about. So I find myself a little flat-footed....


----------



## Don4

ColoColo said:


> Just what I needed. A broken carbon frame and a useless fork. I beggining to have my doubts about Felt...


I retract my prior whining....

Have you heard anything back yet regarding the frame? Have you called Felt directly, or are you just working through your local shop?


----------



## ColoColo

Don4 said:


> I retract my prior whining....
> 
> Have you heard anything back yet regarding the frame? Have you called Felt directly, or are you just working through your local shop?



I got the bad news this afternoon man. Felt says that it was incorrect use of the skewer. I've been using skewers for 10 years now and I've never had skewers scratching the frame... But the LBS... boy they take the cake, they really do. 

Luckly for me, I took a picture of the bike while it was sitting at the showroom. My wife noticed that the white tires were dirty... they were using the bike as Demo bike while it was on lay away!!! 

Now, I'm trying to figure out how to fix the frame that I inherited. The place where the frame failed can be fixed (I think) I guess with fiberglass? I'll post pics and hear recommendations as well as to consider the options (to include legal). 

I guess I'll drop by and pick up the pick up the bike which have been sitting there for the past 2 weeks. Who knows, maybe they used it Demo again....

Sorry for the long explanation and thanks for asking, but... Boy am I pissed!


----------



## zach.scofield

Don4 said:


> My F3 is leaning up against the wall in my living room right now. It looks sad and probably feels unloved. Maybe I'll take this opportunity to take some pictures and post them to the forum. And, later this month when we put the tree up, maybe I'll just put a ribbon on it and lean it against the wall next to the tree. It's probably going to have to serve as my Christmas present too this year!


Mine the same. Its only going to see a lucky day here and there of riding also. or so I thought....

Does the edge fork come in a gloss or matte finish? If no gloss finish then I'll wait for the stock replacement.


----------



## Don4

ColoColo said:


> I got the bad news this afternoon man. Felt says that it was incorrect use of the skewer. I've been using skewers for 10 years now and I've never had skewers scratching the frame... But the LBS... boy they take the cake, they really do.
> 
> Luckly for me, I took a picture of the bike while it was sitting at the showroom. My wife noticed that the white tires were dirty... they were using the bike as Demo bike while it was on lay away!!!
> 
> Now, I'm trying to figure out how to fix the frame that I inherited. The place where the frame failed can be fixed (I think) I guess with fiberglass? I'll post pics and hear recommendations as well as to consider the options (to include legal).
> 
> I guess I'll drop by and pick up the pick up the bike which have been sitting there for the past 2 weeks. Who knows, maybe they used it Demo again....
> 
> Sorry for the long explanation and thanks for asking, but... Boy am I pissed!


.
.
.

*EDITED TO FIX THE LINKS*
Subtitle: That's what I get for posting from my phone....

Wow, that bites. That sounds pretty fragile. 
One of my local shops recommends Calfee Designs for repairing carbon frames. http://www.calfeedesign.com/howtosendrepair.htm

I do not have any personel experience with them, but I respect the shop that recommends them (Proform Bike Shop in South Bend, IN http://proformbike.com. They have a how to care for your carbon bike page that is pretty extensive. http://proformbike.com/how-to/carbon-bicycle-and-component-care-pg71.htm

Good luck! Any chance Felt will give you a discount on a replacement frame? I'd certainly have that discussion with Felt directly, while you are discussing the fact that they are replacing your fork (and the rest of our forks, it seems), ultimately because it's cheaper than paying a settlement if someone's fork fails and rearranges their face.

I trust Felt's statement that there have not been any F series fork failures in the field...I'm just saying, a little goodwill can go a long way. And I wouldn't hesitate to mention your participation in this community.


----------



## ColoColo

Don4 said:


> .
> .
> .
> Wow, that bites. That sounds pretty fragile.
> One of my local shops recommends Calfee Designs for repairing carbon frames. www.calfeedesigns.com/howtosendrepair.htm
> 
> I do not have any personel experience with them, but I respect the shop that recommends them (Proform Bike Shop in South Bend, IN www.proformbike.com). They have a how to care for your carbon bike page that is pretty extensive.
> 
> Good luck! Any chance Felt will give you a discount on a replacement frame? I'd certainly have that discussion with Felt directly, while you are discussing the fact that they are replacing your fork (and the rest of our forks, it seems), ultimately because it's cheaper than paying a settlement if someone's fork fails and rearranges their face.
> 
> A little good will can go a long way.


That's the best news I've heard today. It it is a great suggestion and I'll see if I can get a quote from them. I don't think I want to buy a replacement frame from Felt anytime soon but thanks for asking (he, he).


----------



## Dray3573

So I'm a little corn-fused. I probably can just ask my LBS, but regarding the replacement.... Will the replacement fork be a loaner until Felt can produce a cosmetic match to the original? Then will we need to decide to either keep the temporary replacement or give it back to Felt or whomever if we want a "fixed" Felt fork? Additionally, which model of Enve, or 3T, Easton, will Felt offer? The Enve 1.0 looks pretty sweet and is by far the lightest, but ouch,, it's 700 bones. Finally, does anyone have any pics with a Felt bike equipped with an aftermarket fork? That's another concern, the look of the Frankenfelt....


----------



## Don4

zach.scofield said:


> Mine the same. Its only going to see a lucky day here and there of riding also. or so I thought....
> 
> Does the edge fork come in a gloss or matte finish? If no gloss finish then I'll wait for the stock replacement.


.
Not sure. They offered to send me pictures, but I declined, having decided I wanted my bike, in the end, to look just like it does now. I think Lou3000 has the pisc. Hopefully he, or one of the other folks her, will have a chance to post themlater....l


----------



## chambers078

This has me incredibly flustered. 

I order a $2500 (w/ tax) bike and wait for it for two months. It finally arrives, I ride it less than two months and then I'm forced to decide whether I should just leave it unridden 'til January (estimate given to my LBS) or ride around on a FrankenFelt? This is some serious BS felt. I'm very disappointed with the way this recall is being handled. You should offer your loyal customers a loaner fork until the matching ones are available. Making paying customers compromise because of your failure is atrocious.

The only road bikes I've ever owned were felts and before this I wouldn't have thought twice before buying another...Now, I just don't know.


----------



## chambers078

This has me incredibly flustered.


----------



## ColoColo

Is it me or should Felt have tested the forks _before_ the mass production took place??]


----------



## Don4

Dray3573 said:


> So I'm a little corn-fused. I probably can just ask my LBS, but regarding the replacement.... Will the replacement fork be a loaner until Felt can produce a cosmetic match to the original? Then will we need to decide to either keep the temporary replacement or give it back to Felt or whomever if we want a "fixed" Felt fork.


.
I was told while speaking directly to Felt that whichever fork I choose would be my "permanent replacement fork". So choose wisely, Grasshopper....


----------



## Lou3000

Here are the pics I received from Felt customer service. And here is the info I have. This will be your permanent replacement fork, it will not be paint to match, and if you don't like it, you can expect to wait 45-60 days for an OEM replacement.

I wish I knew more. This is an F3 with matte EDGE forks. I'm not sure what F5 owners can expect or if the forks they get will be gloss to at least sort of match the paint. 

If you get that all black fork it isn't bad, but I would hate to risk a crapshoot and get that fork with EDGE posted in massive text on the side.

I will be waiting for the OEM fork.


----------



## Dray3573

Does anyone know which Edge or ENVE fork it is? 1.0, 2.0? or something else????
I guess I don't mind if it's a decent upgrade in quality, but it's a no go if I gotta put a matte finish fork on a gloss finish frame. Ideally a EDGE 1.0 with clear gloss over a 3k weave and small EDGE graphics. How's that for specificity?


----------



## Don4

Lou3000 said:


> Here are the pics I received from Felt customer service. And here is the info I have. This will be your permanent replacement fork, it will not be paint to match, and if you don't like it, you can expect to wait 45-60 days for an OEM replacement.
> 
> I wish I knew more. This is an F3 with matte EDGE forks. I'm not sure what F5 owners can expect or if the forks they get will be gloss to at least sort of match the paint.
> 
> If you get that all black fork it isn't bad, but I would hate to risk a crapshoot and get that fork with EDGE posted in massive text on the side.
> 
> I will be waiting for the OEM fork.


Thanks for posting the pics. It just reaffirms my commitment to wait for the OEM replacement fork. I have the F3, so these pictures really drove it home. The solid block lettering Edge logo overwhelms the fork, and totally destroys the graphics package Felt developed for 2011. If it was the outline block Edge logo that I have seen, it wouldn't be so garish. And while the all black fork is better, under closer examination (200-300% zoom), it's really obvious that the finish, while black, doesn't match the matte carbon finish on the F3. Also, at this zoom level, you can see how the line from the head tube to the fork doesn't transition as well as it does with the factory fork. Not that you would necessarily expect it too, but with everything else (finish, inconvenience, disappointment that I have a $5k bike that I can't ride because the OEM factory in the Far East that Felt doesn't own can't manufacture a quality part -- and mind you, I'd be just as p*ssed if it was a F75), well is just isn't doing anything for my satisfaction as a customer of Felt.

Superdave...time to step in and manage your brand.

Regards,

-- Don4


----------



## Don4

ColoColo said:


> Is it me or should Felt have tested the forks _before_ the mass production took place??]


I'm sure that they did, but it is also likely that they continue to test throughout the production lifecycle. I work in the automotive industry for a component supplier. There is product testing related to safety before the product goes into production, and continuous conformance testing going on thoughout the life of the production of product. I have no doubt that this is also true of the bicycle industry. Felt has indicated they discovered the issue with our forks during random testing on this side of the pond. And it is to their credit that:

1) they are doing this ongoing random testing, and
2) even though they are within CPSC guidelines, they are holding themselves to a higher standard.

It annoys me that greatly that nobody manufactures anything in the U.S. anymore, but if it weren't for this situation, Felt wouldn't exist as they do...as a full line manufacturer that has grown as much as they have in the short time (relatively speaking) that they have been in business, and capable of providing the fine bikes that we on this forum have plunked down our hard-earned money to buy. But it's also because we chose not to buy our bikes at Wal-Mart, but instead sought out something better that this situation is so disappointing. It's really kinda a no win situation for Felt. In trying to do the right thing, and protect themselves -- and us -- from a fork that might fail and totally ruin the day of everybody involved, we find ourselves to be dissatisfied customers.


----------



## Lou3000

I hate that I'm not supposed to ride my bike for 2 months, that is a huge loss. However, I do have a Tri bike that I should be training on, IM-NO is in a few months. This might actually force me to spend some time on it, but it is the offseason and the road bike was getting the majority of the training time.

Also, I think they are handling it as best they can. I don't know how many bikes they sold, but they seem to be acknowledging that they can't get to everyone immediately, so instead you can get this really nice fork. I'm not sure what their other options would even be. A loaner fork? 

I better be getting a token gift from Felt at the end of this. T-shirt? 

Or, they could just send me an F2...those bikes aren't affected by the recall, and I do love that blue paint scheme. Dave? Are you out there? Can you upgrade my F5 to an F2?


----------



## ColoColo

Don4 said:


> I'm sure that they did, but it is also likely that they continue to test throughout the production lifecycle. I work in the automotive industry for a component supplier. There is product testing related to safety before the product goes into production, and continuous conformance testing going on thoughout the life of the production of product. I have no doubt that this is also true of the bicycle industry. Felt has indicated they discovered the issue with our forks during random testing on this side of the pond. And it is to their credit that:
> 
> 1) they are doing this ongoing random testing, and
> 2) even though they are within CPSC guidelines, they are holding themselves to a higher standard.
> 
> It annoys me that greatly that nobody manufactures anything in the U.S. anymore, but if it weren't for this situation, Felt wouldn't exist as they do...as a full line manufacturer that has grown as much as they have in the short time (relatively speaking) that they have been in business, and capable of providing the fine bikes that we on this forum have plunked down our hard-earned money to buy. But it's also because we chose not to buy our bikes at Wal-Mart, but instead sought out something better that this situation is so disappointing. It's really kinda a no win situation for Felt. In trying to do the right thing, and protect themselves -- and us -- from a fork that might fail and totally ruin the day of everybody involved, we find ourselves to be dissatisfied customers.


Touché.


----------



## Don4

ColoColo said:


> Touché.


Yeah, I know. But it still doesn't make me any happier about it....


----------



## Dray3573

In an effort to reduce the "Franken" factor maybe it would be nice that if I had to switch to a 3T fork that they would also send out a matching Ergonova Team bar, Doric Team post, and 3T Team stem. That way there would be some additional matching parts. Just a thought.... That way the bike could be coined as a special edition Felt/3T hybrid..

I'm just thinking outside the box in a way that benefits me the most


----------



## Dray3573

Better yet, why doesn't Felt swap the fork with the Devox they have on their website? I wouldn't mind a F5-Devox bike. They can throw in the other parts (bar, stem, and seat) as a gesture of good faith...


----------



## Dray3573

I heard that Felt would be furnishing some photos of what the F5 will look like with the replacement fork. Has anyone seen it, and can they post some pics?


----------



## BuffaloBud

LBS called last night and said that they should have replacement forks (did not say what mfger) in by the end of the week. I will attempt to take a few pictures - phone on camera is not the best though.


----------



## fredbiker

Spoke with Felt sales rep on the phone yesterday for quite some time. It was an enjoyable conversation and he was very up front and forthcoming with information about the fork issue. I figured I'd relate a couple of things for the folks on this thread:


He said that it's a massive issue for them to deal with and they are working hard and diligently on resolving it. They are aware of how frustrated their customers are and are doing everything they can do speed this along.


The fact that the fork in question has a tapered steerer has made sourcing replacements more of a challenge. While more manufacturers are moving to that standard, it's not quite yet a standard, so finding enough forks has been difficult.


They are going about the replacements systematically and methodically. Myself, I was calling because I have an F series bike on order. He was honest with me and said it was going to be a good wait. They are going to work with LBSs to make sure customers with bikes on the road are first in line, second would be any inventory on the floor of shops, and last would be their warehouse. Me personally, while it affects when I get my bike, I am not at all put off because you guys/gals with bikes should be serviced first, no question.


He stressed that while there have been no failures, their own internal testing showed that the possibility is there and they did not want to take any chances. IMHO, that's commendable and responsible behavior from a company.

A good friend of mine knows the Felt guys personally and knows their company well, he told me that despite appearances, they are a small operation and this is going to take its toll on them. It sounded like they were working non-stop to resolve, but it will take time. I hope this information is helpful to some of you awaiting replacement forks. Seems like patience will be key here. Good luck.


----------



## Don4

Thanks for the report!


----------



## BuffaloBud

LBS had an open house last night. What Fredbiker said is essentially spot on.


----------



## Dray3573

My LBS confirmed today that the replacement fork for the F5 would be the Edge (unsure which version 1.0, 2.0) like the one pictured on a previous post which has the small Edge logo near the crown.

Good news that the replacement is an upgrade to the OEM fork, bad news that it will be a matte finish mated to a gloss frame.

Jokingly, I tried talking the shop into letting me swap my frame (F5) and fork for a F3 frame and Edge fork. To no avail...

SuperDave, can you confirm this? Is the satin finish fork the replacement for the F5? And which version of the Edge fork is it? Lastly, I would gladly take an F3/Edge frame to replace the F5 frame, even if it's a pipe dream to ask.


----------



## Lou3000

Earlier I also asked for an F2 to replace my F5. SuperDave has not responded. 

Actually, if they will just paint an F5 to look like an F2 I'd be fine.


----------



## Don4

Lou3000 said:


> Earlier I also asked for an F2 to replace my F5. SuperDave has not responded.
> 
> Actually, if they will just paint an F5 to look like an F2 I'd be fine.


Uh, DON'T DO THIS as I'll almost guarantee it'll void your warranty, but a little 0000 steel wool will take the gloss right out of that F5 gloss finish, and in the end it'll look more closely resemble an F1 than an F2. That's a $9500 appearance upgrade for almost free!


----------



## Superdave3T

Dray3573 said:


> My LBS confirmed today that the replacement fork for the F5 would be the Edge (unsure which version 1.0, 2.0) like the one pictured on a previous post which has the small Edge logo near the crown.
> 
> Good news that the replacement is an upgrade to the OEM fork, bad news that it will be a matte finish mated to a gloss frame.
> 
> Jokingly, I tried talking the shop into letting me swap my frame (F5) and fork for a F3 frame and Edge fork. To no avail...
> 
> SuperDave, can you confirm this? Is the satin finish fork the replacement for the F5? And which version of the Edge fork is it? Lastly, I would gladly take an F3/Edge frame to replace the F5 frame, even if it's a pipe dream to ask.


I'm afraid you'll need to check with your Felt Dealer and their Felt Dealer Support Representative. I have no way of sourcing an F3 frame for you I'm afraid, sorry.
I'm 99% certain that the replacement forks from Enve (no longer Edge) would be their monocoque 350g version. If you'd like to have one of the first available forks we have, the standard Satin finish is what Enve can provide today. Eventually we hope to have the production artwork applied to the replacement forks, this takes a great deal more time however. 
-SD


----------



## Lou3000

> Eventually we hope to have the production artwork applied to the replacement forks, this takes a great deal more time however.
> -SD


Eventually doesn't sound optimistic. I was under the impression that replacement forks with production artwork would be available in 45-60 days.

Though my LBS hasn't even called me yet, so I'm just gonna go ride on some rocks and see if I can be the first one to break my fork (just kidding).


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I'm 99% certain that the replacement forks from Enve (no longer Edge) would be their monocoque 350g version. If you'd like to have one of the first available forks we have, the standard Satin finish is what Enve can provide today. Eventually we hope to have the production artwork applied to the replacement forks, this takes a great deal more time however.
> -SD


Superdave -- Is the plan for the replacement forks _*with the production artwork*_ to be the original Felt design, although obviously from a new production run, or will they be a "3rd party" fork, such as the Enve fork, but with Felt production artwork which accomodates the necessarily different 3-d surface? I've chosen to wait for the replacement with graphics that would match my two month old F3, but until today, I never thought to ask this question.

Thanks,
-- D4


----------



## Dray3573

Good question Don. Now I'm getting confused as to what to expect when Felt finally produces the replacement fork with graphics. I was expecting that when the fork is resupplied it will look like the one that came on the bike originally. Is it instead going to be an Enve with Felt paint, and will it have the 3k weave? Or unidirectional carbon like the ones in the pictures? Help!!


----------



## pumaking

Just spoke to the Warranty Rep at Felt.

The owner gets to choose which style fork they like from EDGE (ENVE). You can get the Big lettering edge or small the choice is up to the consumer. 

According to Edge's website. For a tapered headtube fork there is no such thing as 1.0 or 2.0. The one we'll be receiving is the Road Tapered Fork. According to felt rep we will be getting the top of the line fork. 

From EDGE (ENVE) website. All products will have EDGE on it until Jan 1. 2011 when all the logos will switch to ENVE. So whatever you order, will say EDGE. 

It was also stated that they prefer that you do not ride the bike until the replacement fork has arrived but didn't state we HAD to stay off the bike. I failed to ask if riding it would void the whole warranty.


----------



## Dray3573

ThankS Pumaking, yea it took me a bit to snap to the whole 1.0, 2.0, tapered bit. Still wondering what the final look will be when Felt reissues the painted fork. Wondering if they plan to paint the edge fork or will it be an exact match to the original. There is an F3 with large logo edge fork at my lbs, not bad looking. That would be the only combo I could stomach. If Felt would allow F5 owners a frame swap for the F3 I would just fork over the $$ for the labor.


----------



## pumaking

The thing about the repainted fork, I asked if it was gonna be a repainted EDGE fork or a felt brand fork. He said it was gonna be a Felt fork. When I go into Friday to talk to the LBS I'll reconfirm.


----------



## raat

View attachment 218406


View attachment 218407


My LBS where I got the bike hooked me up with these till the replacement comes.
Maybe some time due to being in New Zealand but hey, I still can ride


----------



## Lou3000

I believe this is Pumaking's bike, it was posted in another forum. Looks like he has already received his replacement fork and it is an ENVE.

I stay up at nights wondering whether I should have gone with the F5 Team over my F5. Great looking bike with the ENVE fork, and since the Team already has logos on it, the ENVE lettering isn't really that bothersome.


----------



## Dray3573

I'm still holding out for Felt to offer F5 owners a frame swap for the F3/ENVE combo. No way I'm doing a satin finish fork on a gloss frame, but I also wish I didn't have to wait til who knows when to ride. I really like the F3 colors and the ENVE fork doesn't look that bad either on that bike. I think Felt may want to consider it if they know that an OEM replacement fork for the F5 will not be available for a considerable time past the first of the year. I know it may be cost prohibitive, but it sure would make me happy.


----------



## Lou3000

Yeah, I think you're dreaming if you are still hoping for an F3.


----------



## Dray3573

A Dream? Yes, and a good one to boot, so please try not to wake me up.


----------



## pumaking

That be my bike. Haven't gotten a chance to test it out, school finals, weekend trip to Tampa and this 40*F weather in Florida isn't fun.


----------



## Don4

Update: Current ETA on original equipment replacement fork with matching paint (at least for an F3) is now mid-January, per conversation with Felt Customer Service.


----------



## BuffaloBud

Mid-January is good with me. Not too much road time here in C'bus OH that time of the year.


----------



## 34x17

I just got the Enve tapered fork for my F5 Garmin edition. It's a decent match -- the matte finishes are the same and the large ENVE logo is similar enough to the Felt graphics to blend in. The two forks weighed, to the gram, exactly the same (327g) with the same steerer tube length. Did a short easy ride yesterday with the new fork and it may have felt a little more compliant, but frankly it's not obvious. Overall I'm pleased with the switch.

The weight is interesting, because the actual F5 fork weight was way lower than what Felt specified the F5 fork at -- this and the recall across these models tells me that the differences between the F3-F5 forks may have been pure marketing.


----------



## pumaking

The F3-F5 forks are the same, the different forks are on the F1-F2, thats why they werent affected by the recall. Usually when a fork is weighed, its weighed with full steer tube length.


----------



## 34x17

Yes, I agree, the forks apparently are the same. However, the published weights and type of carbon are different between the F-3/C and F-4/5, hence my comment that Felt appears to be marketing the same fork differently for different bike/frame models.


----------



## zach.scofield

Super Dave,
Can you give those of us that are waiting for the stock replacement F5 fork an update? Is there any chance of seeing the F5 with an enve fork installed?

I have placed several messages with my lbs and have gotten no return info. Any help would be great.


----------



## minnichs

Ordered a F3 from my club shop and the Felt rep. told the owner there is no ETA because of the fork recall but he did say I will have one by spring. I will keep riding my Z25 until then.


----------



## Superdave3T

zach.scofield said:


> Super Dave,
> Can you give those of us that are waiting for the stock replacement F5 fork an update? Is there any chance of seeing the F5 with an enve fork installed?
> 
> I have placed several messages with my lbs and have gotten no return info. Any help would be great.


I've sent the question into our dealer support department, I'll let you know what they have to say about the ETA. I think there are a few photos already posted on this forum with the F5 w/ Enve and perhaps some Easton forks as well. I don't have any forks/photos in my office, but I'll see if I can dig some up for you all.

I realize how incredibly frustrating this has been for you, our customers, and our dealers.

Yours truly,
-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

SuperdaveFelt said:


> I've sent the question into our dealer support department, I'll let you know what they have to say about the ETA. I think there are a few photos already posted on this forum with the F5 w/ Enve and perhaps some Easton forks as well. I don't have any forks/photos in my office, but I'll see if I can dig some up for you all.
> 
> I realize how incredibly frustrating this has been for you, our customers, and our dealers.
> 
> Yours truly,
> -SD


Thanks Dave. Much appreciated.


----------



## zach.scofield

Dave or Rudy,
I have a quick question for you. Are we supposed to return our recalled forks before we can get our replacement? I have read several instances where the stock forks have been sent back and I also read somewhere that first in will be first out for replacement. Is any of this correct? If so, I wish the shop would have told me this a month and a half+ ago.


----------



## pumaking

I never had to turn in the fork until the replacement fork arrived. I filled out the paperwork and still rode the bike while waiting for the replacement to come in which only took a week.


----------



## zach.scofield

Thanks


----------



## papervagina

I don't want to derail the thread for people who are actually waiting for replacement forks, but can anyone from Felt give me an idea as to how long it might be before shops start getting stock of bikes with the new forks? I'm itching for a new bike and would really like an F75, but I'd prefer not to wait for months. Thanks,


----------



## BuffaloBud

By replacements, I'm assuming that you mean the Enve or Easton replacement. The way it was explained to me back in December was that current owners get replacements (if they want them) first, shops with current inventory next, then bikes coming out of the factory. Now for the OEM (Felt branded) fork that is another matter. Time will tell. Living in central OH - I can wait a while.


----------



## bikerider11

*fork replacement*

Sorry if this was asked before . How do you know if you have the replacement fork or not for the F5 SE ? are all replacement forks an ENVE and how do you know if a replacement is needed?


----------



## pumaking

only a select few of forks were ENVE/Easton. 

If your fork looks like this, this is the new oem fork replacement.


----------



## Lachapr

pumaking said:


> only a select few of forks were ENVE/Easton.
> 
> If your fork looks like this, this is the new oem fork replacement.


Is the finish matte? I just received my 2011 F5 Team bike and noticed that the finish on the frame doesn't match the fork. I assume I have the new fork...

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## pumaking

How is the finish on your fork and bike, are they both matte but dont kinda look right or is it gloss?

Yes, the finish is matte.


----------



## Lachapr

pumaking said:


> How is the finish on your fork and bike, are they both matte but dont kinda look right or is it gloss?
> 
> Yes, the finish is matte.


Both are matte - they don't match. It's fine and I assumed that since they didn't match that I had the new fork.


----------



## pumaking

that is correct.


----------



## petercaro

I've just bought a Felt F3 & the forks have just got Felt written on them.Has the fork problem now been resolved or do i have to contact my dealer?The bike hasn't been ridden & is still in the box it came in.


----------



## pumaking

Yes it was resolved a long time ago. You most likely have the updated version.


----------

